# Routine helps life with Fibro



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

http://www.cfidsselfhelp.org/artcl_routine.htm *How I Use Routine to Successfully Manage Fibromyalgia*By Joan BuchmanEditorï¿½s Note: Joan Buchman, a fibromyalgia patient from California, is a support group leader and moderator for the CFIDS/Fibromyalgia Self-Help Program.


> quoteuring the 12 years I have had fibromyalgia, I have found that having a routine lifestyle is crucial to moderating my muscle pain, optimizing my energy and enjoying my life with FMS. I know that my daily patterns will sometimes be upset, but I have learned that if I am sensitive to my symptoms and willing to adjust my routines, I can have a full and happy life with fibromyalgia.[continues...]


That was posted to the Co-Cure email list (www.co-cure.org)


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I really liked this. A great article! Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2003)

I couldn't agree more on the benefits of having a daily routine. It does allow for me to maximize whatever energy I may have on any given day. I think a problem sometimes arises with the fact that we do need such a routine in that other people don't always understand our needs and will attempt to guilt us for doing what we need to do for ourselves in order to be able to function well.Evie


----------

